# VG XEOS?



## buuuu (Nov 13, 2022)

I was doing some research for a project of mine when I found a steel called VG XEOS in this video. It seemed related to VG Gold or in that family of steels. Couldn't find much data on it beyond it being stainless/corrosion-resistant. If anyone could chime in that would pretty cool i think.


----------



## Troopah_Knives (Nov 13, 2022)

It's their newest steel. It is definitely part of their VG series and based on the website probably not PM steel. Based on the description maybe it's an ESR steel. We will have to wait to get more info. It says on the site that they have a registered trademark for the name but I couldn't find an entry here in the US.


----------



## superworrier (Nov 22, 2022)

You can use translated captions on this video

Nvm just saw that was the video you linked lol. It's cool to see Japanese companies branching out into more advanced steel. But I guess Takefu has been doing this (with SG2 at least)


----------

